# Did it Know ?



## stelloyd (Jan 9, 2003)

I got home from work last night and my S1 was dead.

Do you think it knew that the virgin man is coming today ?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

stelloyd said:


> I got home from work last night and my S1 was dead.
> 
> Do you think it knew that the virgin man is coming today ?


It took it's own life


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm sure if you'd posted this on the UK S1 forum (I can't bear to go in there these days), you'd have had lots of posts saying that VM or TiVo killed it to make sure you didn't change your mind.


----------



## stelloyd (Jan 9, 2003)

the engineers cant set it up , it's got the dreaded 25% loading screen, he's gone off to do another install and is coming back later ... doesnt look good.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

stelloyd said:


> the engineers cant set it up , it's got the dreaded 25% loading screen, he's gone off to do another install and is coming back later ... doesnt look good.


Mine did that on install, but it worked on the next try to contact TiVo Centre.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

TiVos seem to have a lot of personality don't they.

We turned off the old S1 the other night after watching the last recorded program. It was actually very sad, killing off a member of the family etc!


----------

